# World Cup Hockey (fka: 'The Canada Cup')



## NateO (Sep 8, 2004)

Anyone watching this? Pretty good games!   

The U.S. pulled one out last night. Man, did Leetch wack Zubrus with his stick last night, almost took his nose clean off  

What happened to the Swedes?   

I'm liking Canada's chances here.


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 8, 2004)

Hey Nate,
I'm thinking Canada and Finland in the final's.  We need to get our hockey fix, now since the NHL looks like a no go.

go leafs go


----------



## NateO (Sep 8, 2004)

Guess it's just you & I then Cbrine, Canada plays tonight, could be good!   

The NHL season... I don't get CBC anymore, so my ability to catch the Leafs is far more limited than what I would prefer.


----------



## Ken Puls (Sep 8, 2004)

I missed last night, but will be watching tonight though.  Saw some highlights of the Sweden rout, but nothing on the Leetch incident.    

As for the Leaf's, it doesn't sound good for this year at all, no matter what team you're for.  I sure hope they get this stuff straightened out!

Cheers,


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 8, 2004)

> What happened to the Swedes?



Well, the whole nation is asking the same question, especially as the team was considered to be the best team ever...

Except for Sundin (Toronto) and Zetterberg (Detroit) none of the other stars came up to their average standard. Forsberg (Colorado) was well below his regular standard.

Canada looks very strong and the US team played well against Russian in the quarter-final so let see if any european team can reach the final against Canada or US will take the second place.

Go Canada


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Sep 8, 2004)

GO LEAFS GO! Pretty much every player on the Canuck roster is a star. We even drag Mario out just to make sure. I think Canada's chances are very good. Of course, a loss would lead to National mourning, a whole lot of denial and quiet resentment among the populace, knowing that next time we'll wup their butts. Dave


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Sep 12, 2004)

Barely broke a sweat for that victory   Those Chezech's (spelling?) were also very good. I was already preparing for denial when the game went to sudden death OT and those other guys looked so good. Cbrine is psychic...."I'm thinking Canada and Finland in the final's" but of course he/she already knew that. It should be another great game. Dave


----------



## XL-Dennis (Sep 12, 2004)

I sincerely hope that next time World Cup is held that the referees are NOT from the same country as one of the teams. They closed their eyes too much in the 3rd period 

The game was one of the best I've seen for the last 8 - 10 years 

I doubt that Finland can challenge Canade in the final so the match against Czech Republic was the real final.


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 14, 2004)

It's nail bitting time for us Canadian's.  Since this is the only hockey we are likely to get, we will need to get the beer out.  My prediction is Canada 3-2.

(Hey, I got the Canada vs Finland thing right, about a week and half ago  , so I'm entitled to another prediction)


----------



## Cam (Sep 14, 2004)

I got wings and beer if anyone need a place to watch the game. Oh yeah a 42" tv too


----------



## Ken Puls (Sep 14, 2004)

Game starts at 4:00 my time!  Had to come in an hour early so I could get home to watch the last two periods....



			
				Cbrine said:
			
		

> (Hey, I got the Canada vs Finland thing right, about a week and half ago  , so I'm entitled to another prediction)



Care to make a prediction on the CBA talks?  Sounds worse & worse the more I hear of it.  Our local radio station had John Shorthouse (play by play for Vancouver Canucks) on this morning, and he was saying that the owners just are not budging at all.  Apparantly he was getting pretty frustrated, as he feels that the NHLPA are trying to negotiate, but that the owners don't even want to talk....


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 14, 2004)

This was my prediction.    No hockey for you.

quote
Since this is the only hockey we are likely to get


----------



## NdNoviceHlp (Sep 14, 2004)

Truly stellar prediction Cam..."My prediction is Canada 3-2." Life is once again as it should be. We can again with a quiet smugness relish in our best in the world hockey status. It was a great game! Dave
ps. If you're making a bet on hockey I'd advise asking Cam first  :wink:


----------



## Cbrine (Sep 15, 2004)

NdNoviceHlp, 
  Cam's the one with the 42" TV, and the beer and wings invite. I'm the predition guy.  Close though, it's Cal.  I kinda wish this was a bookie site now!!    Since we can't seem to win a Stanley Cup anymore, this will have to do!!!  Of course with all our BOZO's messing up Taxi Cab's and such downtown, it kinda spoils it for everyone.


----------



## Cam (Sep 15, 2004)

Wish I could take credit for the prediction. That being said, wish I had placed a bet based on it. Ah well the outcome was all that mattered.


----------



## adaytay (Sep 17, 2004)

Well, we enjoyed zero coverage here.  Not on the news, or in the morning free paper on the ride into work.

Some guy did write in a letter though.  nice of him.  Congrats Canada - you won, didn't you?

I'm not happy.  I love Ice Hockey!

Ad


----------



## Smitty (Sep 17, 2004)

No hockey?

Life truly sucks.

The only upside? for us (in California) is that hockey gets about as much airtime as Lacrosse (another **** shame!), so we won't miss a whole lot anyway.  Did anyone really care about Eisner's Mighty Ducks to begin with?

Smitty


----------

